

A powerful and open source code editor - mirasmithy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1007161239/elemental-2

======
mirasmithy
Elemental is an open source code editor that I'm developing for Android,
Windows Phone, Windows, Mac OS X, Linux and Chrome OS.

The most common question I get asked is why not Atom or Caret. Elemental's
goal is to target smartphones, tablets, and Chromebooks. While Caret runs on
Chromebooks, Atom doesn't, and neither run on mobile devices.

The idea behind Elemental was to develop a code editor for new developers and
students, those who don't want to buy a notebook or desktop to get into
coding, but already have a tablet or Chromebook.

While I doubt it, I also hope Elemental will be useful to more experienced
developers. I know I'll use it! Tablets and Chromebooks are cheaper and
lighter than conventional laptops, not to mention better battery life.

To sum things up, if you like the idea behind Elemental, I'd love it if you
backed the project. Thanks!

------
Zekio
seems very interesting being able to code in same editor on phone, tablet and
desktop/laptop.

have you looked at universal apps on windows? would make it possible to have
one app that works across all windows 10 platforms, might not be relevant yet,
but would be pretty interesting.

~~~
mirasmithy
Thanks! The Windows Phone and Windows versions of Elemental will be universal
applications once Windows 10 is released.

~~~
Zekio
i hope this project gets going and i hope you make plugin support :)

~~~
Zekio
Yeah, that probably would help attract more people, since people now a days
loves extensibility for their editor :)

------
mirasmithy
Just an update, macros have been added to Elemental's feature set.

